# Darth Vader vs Sephiroth



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 24, 2008)

1] Fight contest

2] Badass contest

3] Popularity contest


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 24, 2008)

1) Vader takes this.

2) Vader rapes. Sephiroth and badass do not even belong in the same thread

3) Vader babyshakes. Darth Vader is a household name across the world. Sephiroth isn't even close


----------



## Kameil (Aug 24, 2008)

Vader takes all three with ease.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 24, 2008)

hm...


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2008)

I - Vader.

II - Vader. Sephiroth is about as far as from bad-ass as you can get.

III - Vader.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 24, 2008)

Poor Vader just isn't in his league here.
He's curbstomped in a fight by the faster and stronger guy with flight and TK... And energy blasts...teleportation...and other crap.

Should stuck to fighting untrained farm boys.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 24, 2008)

Read Shadows of the Empire.

Vader can use Force Choke/Crush on a guy almost completely across the galaxy. 

Vader TKs Sephiroth's ass


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Aug 24, 2008)

1- Not sure.
2- I don't think badass is the right word.
3- Both of them are icons in pop culture. Tie.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 24, 2008)

> Vader can use Force Choke/Crush on a guy almost completely across the galaxy.



Read it.
So...what will that do?
Sephiroth doesn't need to breathe. He's technically dead after FFVII. he's made of spirit energy and Jenova Cells.



> Vader TKs Sephiroth's ass



Sephiroth destroyed a building with his TK effortlessly.  Vader could only barely bring down the roof by screaming. And that was when he was Anakin and had the raw power to do something like that. Vader doesn't have that kind of strengtht o draw on.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2008)

Darth Vader and Anakin Skywalker are the same person before Mustafar are concerned. And ironically physical attacks hurt him all the same since he needs a physical medium to fight in Advent of the Children.

Not that it matters since that version of Sephiroth is by far one of the weakest, and lol at him being hypersonic.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 24, 2008)

A. Physical attacks hurt does not equal a Force Choke doing shit. Force Choke kills you through suffocation...but if you don't need air to breathe and crushing the victim's throat won't kill them, it amounts to a waste of energy.
B. AC is the strongest Sephiroth according to canon.
C. I never said Sephiroth was hypersonic..............


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2008)

Vader has snapped people's necks with Telekensis, he doesn't simply need to pinch someone's lungs or windpipes all the time.

And Force Unleashed Vader is more powerful then the Apprentice who can slap around AT-ST's, AT-AT's and moorings on dry dock orbital shipywards for the majority of the novel.

Yeah.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 24, 2008)

> Vader has snapped people's necks with Telekensis, he doesn't simply need to pinch someone's neck.



And I say again, it does nothing....
Also Sephiroth has a great deal of Telekinesis himself. He could fight off a Force Snapped Neck.



> And Force Unleashed Vader is more powerful then the Apprentice who can slap around AT-ST's, AT-AT's and moorings on dry dock orbital shipywards.



And Sephiroth can produce a barrier that could withstand a city buster....Junon Cannon was said to destroy Midgar in a single shot but it couldn't get through Seph's Barrier without the powerup from all the Mako Reactors in Midgar.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2008)

When Sephiroth indirectly destroys something well over skyscrapper size like Vader accidently and indirectly getting angry at himself and was about to destroy a armory workship, maybe.

Yeah, city busting sounds like bull. And since when did it matter either way since Telekensis isn't something that can be tangibly affected by a barrier?

Either way Vader stomps.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 24, 2008)

> When Sephiroth indirectly destroys something well over skyscrapper size like Vader accidently and indirectly getting angry at himself and was about to destroy a armory workship, maybe.



He just collapsed the roof.
Visions of shit that didn't happen aren't feats.



> Yeah, city busting sounds like bull. And since when did it matter either way since Telekensis isn't something that can be tangibly affected by a barrier?



No one cares what you think it sounds like.
As for TK'ing someone through a barrier, might work if Seph hadn't shown stronger TK.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2008)

Obi-Wan having direct premotions of Vader destroying the entire 200 meter portion below the ground meant to test heavy weapons and withstand their kinetic force, was going to be destroyed if he didn't stop him, yes it does matter.

And yeah, Vader guiding down the Invisible Hand with the help of the Force and again to school the Apprentice, yes he does have better feats then Advent Sephiroth.

So please show me those videos of Sephiroth "using Telekensis".


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 24, 2008)

> Obi-Wan having direct premotions of Vader destroying the entire 200 meter portion below the ground meant to test heavy weapons and withstand their kinetic force, was going to be destroyed if he didn't stop him, yes it does matter.



Yes because Jedi premonitions have NEVER been wrong....



> And yeah, Vader guiding down the Invisible Hand with the help of the Force and again to school the Apprentice, yes he does have better feats then Advent Sephiroth.



Call me when Vader can block city busters.
Or threaten a planet.



> So please show me those videos of Sephiroth "using Telekensis".



I will. In the spirit of intellectual honesty, something you were never very good at, I'm actually going to post the part from LoE along with the vid of what Seph can do. Sadly the reality never lives up to SW wankers' hype.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 24, 2008)

Vader.
Vader by far.
I have not had much exposure to Star Wars fandom, but I'd guess that there are more rabid Vader fanboys than there are rabid Sephy fanboys.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Yes because Jedi premonitions have NEVER been wrong....



Yeah okay, Obi-Wan just acted because the Force was telling Obi-Wan to "stop" Anakin before the building was destroyed, which once more, was Anakin just being indirectly angry at himself and nowhere near full power.

I guess the Force being omniscient in comparison to Obi-Wan has nothing to do with the feat at all.



> Call me when Vader can block city busters.
> Or threaten a planet.



Have fun proving that Sephiroth needing Jenova is a planet buster or needing to summon something to attack the planet with a lot of prep makes Sephiroth a planetary threat.

Much less that the Mako Cannon is a city buster.



> I will. In the spirit of intellectual honesty, something you were never very good at, I'm actually going to post the part from LoE along with the vid of what Seph can do. Sadly the reality never lives up to SW wankers' hype.





			
				Labyrinth of Evil pg.97: said:
			
		

> The enormous building TC-16 had called a workshop topped two hundred meters in height and was crowned with latticework spires and towers that evoked strains of eerie music from the steady wind.





			
				Labyrinth of Evil pg.102: said:
			
		

> Fearing what might result should Anakin call too strongly on the Force—Obi-Wan had visions of the entire workshop crumbling to pieces!—


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 24, 2008)

"The room was enormous by any standard. 30 meters high and 3 times that in circumference."

"'Dooku' he howled with such force and wrath that the ceiling of the vast hall began to collapse."

Mind you this is the audio version as I have trouble reading long books because of my eyesight.

So that's what really happened. What TWF quoted never happened and is thus not a feat.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 24, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> "The room was enormous by any standard. 30 meters high and 3 times that in circumference."
> 
> "'Dooku' he howled with such force and wrath that the ceiling of the vast hall began to collapse."
> 
> ...



Stop BS'ing, Anti-Existence. We all know that you are more biased against Star Wars than CBR forums, and you will blatantly ignore and warp canon and OBD rules to spite SW.

I happen to own a print copy of Labyrinth of Evil, and TWF did not change one word in his quotation.


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 24, 2008)

Vader takes all 3 with ease. 

1. Seph won't win in a fight when he is getting mind raped or tk crushed, plus pussy 6 foot long swords don't help against lightsabers. 

2. Vader was badass for choking bitches who got in his way and deflecting hot plasma with his hands. Seph isn't that badass at all his hair is too long and he looks too pretty. Although he gets minor points for stabbing Aeris. 

3. Vader is much more popular, not even counting the thousands of hardcore star wars fans, Star Wars has become immersed in pop culture whereas only those in the wapanese anime/manga or gaming crowd know who sephiroth is let alone are fans of him. Ask anyone on the street they know who Vader is, I highly doubt they would know who sephiroth is.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 24, 2008)

I've had a realization.
The only way to counter fire (wank and stupidity) is to use fire (wank and stupidity).

Because between SW Wankers and Sephiroth fanboys, the former is definitely an even more worthless sect of humanity.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 24, 2008)

> Stop BS'ing, Anti-Existence. We all know that you are more biased against Star Wars than CBR forums,



Is that why I was banned multiple times from theere for defending SW against their idiocy?

A word of advice, young grasshopper: Know what you're talking about.



> and you will blatantly ignore and warp canon and OBD rules to spite SW.



It's not the policy of the OBD to attribute feats to characters if they didn't perform them. "Obi-Wan had a feeling" doesn't count. What fucking happened, counts.



> 1. Seph won't win in a fight when he is getting mind raped or tk crushed, plus pussy 6 foot long swords don't help against lightsabers.



Sephiroth's will overcame Holy, an object that is equal to a planet-destroying Meteor and that can wipe out all life on the planet.
I guess Vader's mind is stronger than that, huh?


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 24, 2008)

Now, now, Anti, no need to be facetious. I too believe that Sephy will beat Vader in a fight. Don't get mad because fans won't admit defeat, that's just how we all are. But just know you're not alone.

After all, how could Sephy NOT beat THIS GUY: BroodWar opening.

lol


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 24, 2008)

Eh, I just get worked up.

Also I'm very much not anti-SW.
Link removed

See? Nihilus mops the floor with Sephiroth.
Why/ Because he has the damn feats to support such a claim.
Vader, sadly, does not.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Stop BS'ing, Anti-Existence. We all know that you are more biased against Star Wars than CBR forums, and you will blatantly ignore and warp canon and OBD rules to spite SW.



Nah, I think he did it to spite TWF.  I honestly wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 24, 2008)

This is a joke. Sephiroth has no right being in the same vicinity as Vader.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 24, 2008)

I - Vader.

II - Vader.

III - Vader.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 24, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Nah, I think he did it to spite TWF.  I honestly wouldn't put it past him.



That's part of it. Part of it is also the pure fact Sephiroth has a city-busting durability barrier and can stop something that can destroy meteors with his willpower alone.

Tin Man just can't compare.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 25, 2008)

For me jury's out in combat. Force attacks are strong, but Sephiroth has Jehova...
For badass, Vader takes the cake, mainly because he was the only villain besides Mojojo who wore a cape and looked good wearing it. Sephiroth is cool,but he has yet to immerse himself in pop culture as long as Vader. Heck, one can even argue that most villains of current fiction where influenced by Vader, even Sephiroth, maybe.

For poularity, it has already been explained above.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 25, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> That's part of it. Part of it is also the pure fact Sephiroth has a city-busting durability barrier and can stop something that can destroy meteors with his willpower alone.
> 
> Tin Man just can't compare.



A barrier which he apparently can't recreate after it was destroyed. Which leads me to wonder how much of that barrier was actually the Dark Matter's doing.

And of course he could stop it, Holy = energy of the lifestream. Guess who was in there?


----------



## Itachi2000 (Aug 25, 2008)

My two cents:
1. Sephiroth (i dont see vader surviving SUPERNOVA add all his materia, different form and this is a cuberstomp)

2. Sephiroth just ask any FF fans

3.Same as above


----------



## Zetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Itachi2000 said:


> My two cents:
> 1. Sephiroth (i dont see vader surviving SUPERNOVA add all his materia, different form and this is a cuberstomp)
> 
> 2. Sephiroth just ask any FF fans
> ...



Oh lawd...


----------



## Itachi2000 (Aug 25, 2008)

^*O well at least my Post increases *


----------



## The World (Aug 25, 2008)

Sephiroth is a casual building buster, even though Vader is a way more menacing villian and more badass and popular across the world, Seph can easily slice Vader in two even while getting TK'd


----------



## angel2devil (Aug 25, 2008)

1 - Sephiroth
2 - Tie
3 - Vader


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 25, 2008)

> A barrier which he apparently can't recreate after it was destroyed. Which leads me to wonder how much of that barrier was actually the Dark Matter's doing.



All the Black Materia does is summon Meteor.
And just because you can't reform a barrier doesn't mean it's not your power...



> And of course he could stop it, Holy = energy of the lifestream. Guess who was in there?



Irrelevant. Powerup is still a part of his abilities.
Fact is, nothing Tin Man showed suggests he could replicate such a feat.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 25, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> All the Black Materia does is summon Meteor.
> And just because you can't reform a barrier doesn't mean it's not your power...


Then how do you need he did it and not someone else like the weapons or Jenova?



> Irrelevant. Powerup is still a part of his abilities.
> Fact is, nothing Tin Man showed suggests he could replicate such a feat.


He was only able to do it because he was in the lifestream. It has no real value.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 25, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> All the Black Materia does is summon Meteor.
> And just because you can't reform a barrier doesn't mean it's not your power...


Then how do you need he did it and not someone else like the weapons or Jenova?



> Irrelevant. Powerup is still a part of his abilities.
> Fact is, nothing Tin Man showed suggests he could replicate such a feat.


He was only able to do it because he was in the lifestream. It has no real value.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Sephiroth is a casual building buster


 As of Force Unleashed, so is Vader.



> even though Vader is a way more menacing villian and more badass and popular across the world


 True 



> Seph can easily slice Vader in two even while getting TK'd



I LOL'd.

A sword is useless against a lightsaber


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 25, 2008)

> Then how do you need he did it and not someone else like the weapons or Jenova?



Uh...because it's said from start to finish that the barrier was Sephiroth's?



> He was only able to do it because he was in the lifestream. It has no real value.



He could also only summon Meteor because he was there too.
It doesn't matter. He obtained that power. It's his.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 26, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> 1] Fight contest



Sephiroth, easily. Sephiroth has way more long-range attacks. He can also fly, and is much faster than Darth Vader, with or without the suit. Not to mention, Masamune is magically-empowered, so it likely couldn't be broken by a Lightsaber.




> 2] Badass contest



Draw.




> 3] Popularity contest



See above.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 26, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Uh...because it's said from start to finish that the barrier was Sephiroth's?


Nowhere is this said. Only that a barrier had appeared. No one ever said Sephiroth summoned it.

As for Meteor. By the time it hits, Sephy will be long dead.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 26, 2008)

I am sure EU Vader is the most broken piece of shit ever created. He stomps.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 26, 2008)

I think Grandmaster Luke is worse. He could break every bone in Sephiroth's body and throw him into space with a mere glance.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 26, 2008)

And L-O-FUCKING-L at people who say Sephiroth is anywhere near as badass or famous as Vader


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2008)

Sephiroth is probably the most over-rated of Final Fantasy villains as well as the most wanked one. Generic design, bishonen pretty boy, over-dressed and without a single moment of bad-assery other than stabbing Aerith in the back.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> As of Force Unleashed, so is Vader.
> 
> True
> 
> ...



Who says he has to clash swords? One flick of his wrist and Seph can cut Vader in two from a distance.

And don't hate a character because hes overwanked, hate the retarded ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fanboys.


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2008)

Ignorning the fact that as of Force Unleashed Vader can casually tank Force attacks equal to explosions and match Telekensis with Starkiller who casually destroys building sized super moorings that keep fucking leviathan skyhooks in orbit and Imperial Walkers, Vader still has Telepathy feats from Coruscant Nights I against Force Users in turn and Pre-Cognition.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Aug 26, 2008)

Anti-Existence and Fang need to get a room, methinks


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2008)

Soupnazi how about you stop riding on other poster's backs, mine included, or did your incident with Zephos teach you nothing? As for the thread, I'm done here as of now. 

And I'm not the one calling people fanboys, wankers or trolls in this thread either.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2008)

> Nowhere is this said. Only that a barrier had appeared. No one ever said Sephiroth summoned it.



I concede on that point. However it's illogical tot hink the barrier was made by the Weapons. All they wanted was to get at the threat to teh planet which was Jenova and Seph but they couldn't because of the barrier.



> As for Meteor. By the time it hits, Sephy will be long dead.



He sure as hell doesn't need Meteor to beat Vader.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 26, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I concede on that point. However it's illogical tot hink the barrier was made by the Weapons. All they wanted was to get at the threat to teh planet which was Jenova and Seph but they couldn't because of the barrier.


Could be made by something else. Side-effect from Dark Materia, etc. Also, the Northern Crater was a wound in the planet. It seems logical that the Weapons, who exist to protect the planet, would leave a wound like that unprotected.



> He sure as hell doesn't need Meteor to beat Vader.


Force Unleashed claims otherwise.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2008)

So in Force Unleashed Vader held back a weapon equal to a planet-destroying meteor, with Holy just on its own being capable of erasing all life on a planet, with his will alone *while* battling a group of heroes?


----------



## Zetta (Aug 26, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> So in Force Unleashed Vader held back a weapon equal to a planet-destroying meteor, with Holy just on its own being capable of erasing all life on a planet, with his will alone *while* battling a group of heroes?



Don't overestimate him. Jenova was doing most of the work. Seeing as how she's on par with the Goddess of the lifestream according to the creators, that's a lot more plausible.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2008)

No, Sephiroth was holding back Holy. Now this I know for fact was stated in the game....

Bugenhagen: Something's getting in [Holy's] way.

Cloud: Him...... He's the only one that could do it....Sephiroth.

Then there's the fact after you destroy Jenova SYNTHESIS, which effectively "killed" Jenova physically, Holy was still being held back...held back right behind Sephiroth.
So, no, Jenova didn't do most of the work. She probably didn't do any at all.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 26, 2008)

Because Cloud is such a master of the lifestream, or so knowledgable about Sephiroth that his statement has any meaning?

I mean, it's not as if they hadn't EVER fought or in effect, ever spoken before the Nibelheim incident.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2008)

Again, the fact we see Holy *behind Sephiroth* and it's only released *after Sephiroth's death*  support what is stated.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 26, 2008)

That Sephiroth was partially powered by Jenova. The real Sephiroth is a plant stuck in a makobubble.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 26, 2008)

Eh.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 27, 2008)

Vader force chokes Sephiroth until he dies.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 27, 2008)

Except Seph doesn't need to breathe....


----------



## Micku (Aug 27, 2008)

1. Spehiroth. Faster, longer sword, materia (if he has it), other forms of magic, teleportation, and is already dead. Plus, Super Nova! That shit hurts and it turns you into a frog. 

2. I like Spehy better. But Vader is badass.

3. *shrugs* Vader maybe? But there are a lot of FF7 fanboys out there. But I'm guessing there are a few more Vader fanboys out there because Star Wars has like a religion around it I heard. And I'm not talking about the Jedi religion in the story.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Aug 27, 2008)

TWF said:


> Soupnazi how about you stop riding on other poster's backs, mine included, or did your incident with Zephos teach you nothing? As for the thread, I'm done here as of now.
> 
> And I'm not the one calling people fanboys, wankers or trolls in this thread either.



Lurk more, dude, jesus. 
You sound a little too proud of that 23k post count, btw.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh it's been lowered by forumwide modfuck. He had 30K earlier.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Aug 27, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Oh it's been lowered by forumwide modfuck. He had 30K earlier.



He'll get back up there soon enough


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Lurk more, dude, jesus.
> You sound a little too proud of that 23k post count, btw.



Didn't you make a thread about raping people in the OBD a couple months ago, who are you to talk here? What the hell are you talking about anyway, what the hell does my post count have to do with anything here? So what are you rambling about other than that I told you to get off my back?


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 27, 2008)

Does Sephiroth have reflect? Its been awhile so I cant really remember.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Aug 27, 2008)

TWF said:


> Didn't you make a thread about raping people in the OBD a couple months ago, who are you to talk here? What the hell are you talking about anyway, what the hell does my post count have to do with anything here? So what are you rambling about other than that I told you to get off my back?


The interesting bit about that thread was that Zephos got banned for it (I think), but I didn't. 
It's a funny world we live in...anyway, I wasn't making any sense in the previous post, and for that, I do solemnly apologize to you, oh great Fang. 
It wasn't really much of a direct insult anyway, so I dunno why it got you so riled up 



TWF said:


> Soupnazi how about you stop riding on other poster's backs, *mine included*


Forgive me for misinterpreting (if that was the case), but gosh, it just looks like you're elevating yourself to a position of greater power and authority here, and I just couldn't help but think that it might have something to do without that impressive post count of yours.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 27, 2009)

_The original vader could whip sephiroth on sword technique alone, the old vader might not have the speed or the technique, but he could draw on the force using force crush, the oppression techniques or simply choke. _


----------



## mansher (Mar 27, 2009)

Chuck Norris jumps in and give both of them the roundhouse kick ROFL.

1) Vader rapes. "The power to destroy a planet is insignificant compare to the power of the force"
2) Vader. He forced choke someone from another star destroyer or across the galaxy
3) Vader.


----------



## Xaosin (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry, but Sephiroth takes all but the last one.

And as for Vader beating Sephiroth,major Lol. Sephiroth can:

-Fly
-Regenerate his entire body
-Use 'force' like power
-Survive omislash without falling to pieces immiedatly
-Has Insane HP/sats (irrlevant)
-Summon a meteor that almost destroyed the FF world.

Sephiroth is so much higher notch than Vader its not funny. Vader in his prime at most could lift giant ships/air craft and such and hurl them, but thats not even close to what Seph has achieved.

Also in the video he's able to lift them all up at once with his 'force' like move. That included Vincent Valentine.

Do you have ANY IDEA how strong Vincent really is? He would anal-rape vader in any of his forms.


----------



## Fang (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you not any of the previous pages in this thread? Anakin was capable of destroying 200+ meter buildings designed to test advanced field weaponary indirectly just by getting angry.

The Force also gives them Precongition that allows them to anticipate even lightspeed attacks as well as already considerbly enhancing their actual reflexes. Not too mention flying proves no advantage against a Force-User and Sephiroth's mental defenses are almost non-existent.

And nearly destroying the world with Meteor was through Jenova and getting several powers up.

Sephiroth gets stomped. Hard.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 28, 2009)

herewegodudes said:


> Sorry, but Sephiroth takes all but the last one.
> 
> And as for Vader beating Sephiroth,major Lol. Sephiroth can:
> 
> -Fly


Vader Force grabs him and uses him as a pin ball.


herewegodudes said:


> -Regenerate his entire body


He still died.


herewegodudes said:


> -Use 'force' like power


Such as?


herewegodudes said:


> -Survive omislash without falling to pieces immiedatly


He still died.


herewegodudes said:


> -Has Insane HP/sats (irrlevant)


Doesn't really matter, as you stated.


herewegodudes said:


> -Summon a meteor that almost destroyed the FF world.


If your refering to the Black Materia, that takes far too long to work. If your refering to Supernova, it didn't destroy anything, because all the "damage" that happens in the animation didn't happen.


herewegodudes said:


> Sephiroth is so much higher notch than Vader its not funny. Vader in his prime at most could lift giant ships/air craft and such and hurl them, but thats not even close to what Seph has achieved.


What exactly has Sephiroth achieved again? 


herewegodudes said:


> Also in the video he's able to lift them all up at once with his 'force' like move. That included Vincent Valentine.


Oh, that. That was impressive. Not nearly as impressive as what Vader has shown though. What does Vincent have to do with anything? He has no resistance to Telekinesis or any idea how to control Chaos at that point.


herewegodudes said:


> Do you have ANY IDEA how strong Vincent really is? He would anal-rape vader in any of his forms.


This isn't Vincent vs. Vader, and assuming Chaos isn't involved Vader makes Vincent his bitch. Gotta love telekinesis.


----------



## Spectre (Mar 28, 2009)

Just question. What about intangibility Sephiroth fans bring alot? 
I remember him doing this at some point in the game, but not in the movie.


----------



## Lord Stark (Mar 28, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Yes because Jedi premonitions have NEVER been wrong....


That's how they fight, he can anticipate and counter every move Seph makes.





> Call me when Vader can block city busters.
> Or threaten a planet.


Lol, you're funny, the apprentice could guide a Star Destroyer safely to the ground, Vader soon after this feat Force tools him.  Vader doesn't threaten planets, he is a threat to the Galaxy at large, notice how after the Emperor and Vader die, the Empire crumbles.  



> I will. In the spirit of intellectual honesty, something you were never very good at, I'm actually going to post the part from LoE along with the vid of what Seph can do. Sadly the reality never lives up to SW wankers' hype.


No, perhaps you don't understand how powerful Vader's TK is, the movies don't do it justice.  Play TFU to get a taste of Vader's power.


----------



## Fang (Mar 28, 2009)

Vader never "schools" Galen.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2009)

Galen kicks Vader's ass at the end of TFU though.

Vader cuts him in half GG Sephiroth.


----------



## Lord Stark (Mar 28, 2009)

TWF said:


> Vader never "schools" Galen.



Hm at the conference of Corellia he beats him soundly, but I never says he schools him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 29, 2009)

Holy necro, Batman!

But honestly I know nothing of Final Fantasy apart from what I have heard secondhand, but from what I know Sephiroth would win the fight, Vader is more badass, and Vader is more popular.

In fact, my dad is here with me and I just asked him if he knew who Darth Vader was, he said yes, then I asked him if he knew who Sephiroth was, and he said no.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 29, 2009)

Vader is more popular but Sephiroth is more badass.Vader has more appearances thats all, OWA is Sephs theme so he beats Vader in bassery. But anyway how strong are Chaos,Omega,Minerva and Jenova? because AC seph is supposedly stronger than anyone in FFVII. 

- Seph said that Jenova used entire planets as her Vessals to sail the darkness of the cosmos and someone Said Chaos and Omega are planetary level threats, while Minerva is the Goddess of the planet. Not saying I could'nt be wrong but could anyone confirm any of this?

- Did'nt Seph manipulate the weather in AC?


----------



## Soljer (Mar 29, 2009)

Vader is way more popular.  

Sephiroth would win in a fight.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 29, 2009)

Seriously anyone want to argue EU starwars is needs to go fuck themselves. God Vadar stomps. Why? Because EU jedi have faster than light reflexes and can toss fighter ships at you like jolly ranchers. Makes sense? No. Cannon? Yes. Please no more star wars threads.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 29, 2009)

Actually they just use precognition to dodge/block linear lightspeed attacks.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 29, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Seriously anyone want to argue EU starwars is needs to go fuck themselves. God Vadar stomps. Why? Because EU jedi have faster than light reflexes and can toss fighter ships at you like jolly ranchers. Makes sense? No. Canon? Yes. Please no more star wars threads.



Only certain Jedi can do that. Vader? Most likely. Have I seen it happen in EU? No.


----------



## Fang (Mar 29, 2009)

Actually you are wrong. Jax Pavan (a mid tier Jedi Knight at best) had it pointed out to him in the Coruscant Nights II book that Jedi possess automatic precognitive reactions that work even against actual lasers ie lightspeed attacks.

And same case with the Jedi fighting the Chiss during the Swarm War from the Dark Nest Trilogy with those Chiss Masers.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 29, 2009)

To be more exact, it was referred to as "anticipatory reflexes".

Yeah, they can use precog to block lasers.


----------



## Fang (Mar 29, 2009)

That's of course not counting their actual Force-enhanced reflexes themselves. CD have you started the Coruscant Nights trilogy yet?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 29, 2009)

Doesn't Vader like... stomp this?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 29, 2009)

TWF said:


> That's of course not counting their actual Force-enhanced reflexes themselves. CD have you started the Coruscant Nights trilogy yet?



Not yet

I keep forgetting to start it


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 29, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Doesn't Vader like... stomp this?



Not in the fighting department.


----------



## Fang (Mar 29, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Not in the fighting department.



As of Force Unleashed's, yes he does.


----------



## On and On (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd love to see Masamune get through a lightsaber.

Bansho Tenin & stab combo.. Vader style


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 12, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Holy necro, Batman!
> 
> But honestly I know nothing of Final Fantasy apart from what I have heard secondhand, but from what I know Sephiroth would win the fight, Vader is more badass, and Vader is more popular.
> 
> In fact, my dad is here with me and I just asked him if he knew who Darth Vader was, he said yes, then I asked him if he knew who Sephiroth was, and he said no.



It's kind of unfair to use your dad as a reference. Vader has been there for 3 decades, it's obvious people are more aware of him.



> 3. Vader is much more popular, not even counting the thousands of hardcore star wars fans, Star Wars has become immersed in pop culture whereas only those in the wapanese anime/manga or gaming crowd know who sephiroth is let alone are fans of him. Ask anyone on the street they know who Vader is, I highly doubt they would know who sephiroth is.



Not really no. Sephiroth has musicians playing his theme song live (just as a small example). He's right up there with Mario. Also, Final Fantasy is just as "immersed" or whatever in pop culture.

1- No idea.
2- Sephiroth. He's fucking emotionless. And he remained evil till the end.
3- From my point of view, Sephiroth seems more popular. Here in the east, or at least where I live, no one gives a shit who Vader is. Vader is an icon in the west, Sephiroth is an icon in the east. A tie I suppose.


----------



## Gigantor (May 12, 2009)

Sephiroth is not an icon in the larger east... Unless the island of Japan is the entirety of Asia

China has been so heavily censored that neither are represented, Darth Vader because of 'Revolutionary' themes in the SW trilogy, and Sephiroth because he's a whiney emo douchebag. However, the entirety of the English speaking world acknowledges DV's existence... Sephiroth has Japan, and the oddly-large population of asia-ophiles throughout Britania


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 12, 2009)

East also includes the Middle East, where I live. Everybody here knows about Sephiroth, or at least, is aware of him. Few people here know about Darth Vader.

And infact, to counter Mike's argument, my dad knows Sephiroth, but he doesn't know Darth Vader. And he is not a gamer, he despises the very existence of video games.


----------



## Gigantor (May 12, 2009)

Japan + Weeaboos + Middle-East < America + Australia + UK + British Empire


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 12, 2009)

Gigantor said:


> Japan + Weeaboos + Middle-East < America + Australia + UK + British Empire



True True. But don't forget that the latter is filled with Asians. Heck, the latter is also filled with western Seph fans.

Iconic = Instantly recognizable. Both win here.
Popularity, Seph wins here. He's popular around the world, Vader is popular in the west.
Fame, Vader wins here. He has been around for a longer time. Give Sephiroth 20 more years and he will get there.


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

I don't know how this fight would go. Based off of Sephiroth's performance in FF7, Advent Children, and Kingdom Hearts my brain is telling my RotS Vader would anihillate Sephiroth but my heart is telling me Sephiroth would prevail. pek 

But seriously, swords are a bad matchup for lightsabers. Materia can only take you so far...


----------



## Zetta (Sep 17, 2009)

I still need to wonder what stops Vader from snapping Sephiroth's neck with his presence alone.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 17, 2009)

Vader is a better villain IMO, but Sephiroth is way too fast and Vader will most likely get speed bitz. Sephiroth also has Bahamut Zero too which he can use.


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2009)

None of the above you claim would happen.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 17, 2009)

Vader has precog, he's not getting speedblitzed


----------



## Tifa (Sep 17, 2009)

1. Vader
2. I dunno. 
3. Vader of course he's known throughout the whole universe.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 17, 2009)

> 1] Fight contest


Idunno. Vader. Necksnap FTW!



> 2] Badass contest



Vader no contest. At all. Ever.



> 3] Popularity contest


Sephy-chan has far too many fangirls for Vader to even begin to compare.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm wondering why there is two threads of this when you can just lock one while letting the other continue, aside from debating in both threads.


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure its because Zetta accidently posted in this one rather than the new one Anti made to complain about Vader destroying SEPHIROTH KUN


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2009)

Still wondering why Vader can't snap Sephiroth like a twig, like such feats from TFU


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay let's get something straight because i've been refuting this argument since this thread began.

*Vader cannot choke/snap Sephiroth's neck.*

Why? Because Sephiroth is made of Spirit Energy and Jenova Cells. He has no truly physical body in the normal sense as of Advent Children.
So it basically be choking a ghost...

As for why Vader can't TK Sephiroth to mush, well I guess all we got here is powerscaling for the Tin Man. Even allowing that fallacious A>B>C argument, since Starkiller is stronger than Vader, Sephiroth still has him beat by stopping Holy.


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 17, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Okay let's get something straight because i've been refuting this argument since this thread began.
> 
> *Vader cannot choke/snap Sephiroth's neck.*
> 
> ...



Hahah, yeah, it would be ridiculous to think he could be choked, or cut.
Oh wait.
He got cut the fuck out of and had to retreat.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2009)

I may not be an expert in biology but how is suffocation or breaking bones comparable to being slashed bya  giant magical sword attack?

All I said was that Sephiroth is a ghost. Choking him will do fuck all.


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2009)

No he isn't. Sephiroth is a tangible dude in some science experiment gone gay.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow. Can you say that again but with even more ignorance and bias?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2009)

Vader wins across the board.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone has that clip of Kadaj phasing through that door to see Shinra in the AC: Complete movie? He phased through doors in VII as Jenova cells as well if I recall.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Sep 18, 2009)

Sephiroth can solo Star warsverse /thread


----------



## dannyk531 (Sep 18, 2009)

vader has no chance against sephiroth, sephiroth is fast and powerful for vader so vader has no chance what so ever


----------



## Zetta (Sep 18, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Okay let's get something straight because i've been refuting this argument since this thread began.
> 
> *Vader cannot choke/snap Sephiroth's neck.*
> 
> ...



Which is why... oh I dunno...

He had to use Kadaj's body as a host?

And you know, Cloud cut Sephiroth... 6 times? And forced him to retreat?

I didn't see Sephiroth just appearing out of thin air in Advent Children, being intangible and then leaving.

Sephiroth has a physical body and since he has shown no regen, he will dieif he gets his stupid neck snapped.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2009)

Just to clarify Omnislash V 6.0 is more powerful than the move that cut through the Megaflare and downed Bahamut. Sephiroth still said "I will never be a memory".


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 18, 2009)

As Zetta said, Sephiroth himself maybe a "ghost", but his hosts are killable and Sephiroth can not take form and fight in the material world without a host.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2009)

> It's mentioned that after Sephiroth jumped into the Lifestream back in
> Nibelheim, his body dissolved, but because of his powerful will, he reformed
> it at the Northern Crater, where his life energy and Jenova's head were washed
> to. This most likely is why he only seemed to have a torso when he cast Meteor
> ...





> Kadaj, Loz, and Yazoo are referred to as physical manifestations of
> Sephiroth's spirit and will three times in the English text, with the specific
> wording used in Japanese being something akin to "will bodies of Sephiroth's
> thoughts" on one of those occasions and "phantoms of Sephiroth" on another.
> ...



DDL ZU


----------



## Zetta (Sep 18, 2009)

> *physical* manifestations of
> Sephiroth's spirit



And there we have it.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 18, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> Sephiroth can solo Star warsverse /thread



What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2009)

Zetta said:


> And there we have it.



In Advent Children Complete, Kadaj is able to infiltrate Healin Lodge by transforming into a black mist. I'm trying to find that scene on Youtube so if anyone can please post it I would appreciate it. I think it was in the trailer of the movie too.

Also When Kadaj walks into the water it changes color this is there even in the original movie and the remake AC: Complete.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2009)

> He had to use Kadaj's body as a host?



Kadaj is made of spirit energy. He's a remnant of Sephiroth's will.



> I didn't see Sephiroth just appearing out of thin air in Advent Children, being intangible and then leaving.



No one ever said he was intangible, thanks.
I said he was a ghost, which he is. His body was destroyed at the end of FFVII. He has no bones and doesn't need to breathe. Kadaj was made of spirit energy and then had Jenova Cells added to the mix and turned to Sephiroth. That's it.

Again I never said he couldn't be hit. I said choking him would do nothing.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> Sephiroth can solo Star warsverse /thread



Before or after he gets his neck snapped?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2009)

...did you just ignore every other post in this thread?


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Kadaj is made of spirit energy. He's a remnant of Sephiroth's will.



Complete and utter tripe.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2009)

...why do I even bother?
TWF, look 9 posts up and you'll find proof of what I just said. Namecalling won't make it go away.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4oCCUtibVY[/YOUTUBE]

9 secs- 14 secs? What is this again?


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks more like he popped up of the shadowy alcoves.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2009)

So you want to ignore the fact that shadowy mist turns into his clothes? You want to ignore Loz and Yazoo turning into mist as they fade away in AC? You want to ignore Kadaj turning the water dark by walking into it?

That shadowy mist is Kadaj. Sephiroth melted and died long ago yet he reforms near the Crater in the game. He died again and came back through his remnant Kadaj and stated he would return even after he got omnislashed. Sephiroth is a Ghost, he's already dead .The official guide says he died when he jumped into the lifestream and melted. I posted the link to it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2009)

I didn't say anything about the clothes, good job at grasping with the strawman though buddy.

Sephiroth is not intangible. He can be choked, mind-fucked, destroyed with Telekinesis, has no counter for Vader's Precognition, ect...And if you look back at the earlier pages before this thread was necrobumped you'll see Anti is wanking him.

Throwing up a barrier that Sephiroth needed prep and other powers to use against Vader isn't happening, especially since it won't be here since there's no outside interference allowed and Telekinesis and Telepathy would ignore it anyays.

Look at the earlier pages and see why Sephiroth is being wanked.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 19, 2009)

DV takes all three. 

Comparing Sephiroth to vader is a insult.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2009)

The hate for me is strong here, excellent.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2009)

Is'nt Anti a Vader/Anakin fanboy? He's a member of the FC even and has expressed his dislike for VII and Sephiroth. How is that wanking?

I did'nt say anything about Vader being blitzed either. I did'nt make any mention of his barrier even Anti admitted he needed prep for that. I'm only here correcting somethings. I have said anything without backing itup with a source.

Atleast read the guide,I posted the link. I like Vader more than Seph just for the record.



> No one ever said he was intangible, thanks.
> I said he was a ghost, which he is. His body was destroyed at the end of FFVII. He has no bones and doesn't need to breathe. Kadaj was made of spirit energy and then had Jenova Cells added to the mix and turned to Sephiroth. That's it.
> 
> Again I never said he couldn't be hit. I said choking him would do nothing.



What did he say wrong?



> Kadaj, Loz, and Yazoo are referred to as physical manifestations of
> Sephiroth's spirit and will three times in the English text, with the specific
> wording used in Japanese being something akin to *"will bodies of Sephiroth's
> thoughts" on one of those occasions and "phantoms of Sephiroth" on another*
> ...



This backs him up.



> *It's mentioned that after Sephiroth jumped into the Lifestream back in
> Nibelheim, his body dissolved, but because of his powerful will, he reformed
> it at the Northern Crater, where his life energy and Jenova's head were washed
> to. This most likely is why he only seemed to have a torso when he cast Meteor
> ...




EDIT I went back and looked, .


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Is'nt Anti a Vader/Anakin fanboy? He's a member of the FC even and has expressed his dislike for VII and Sephiroth. How is that wanking?



You have it inverted.



> I did'nt say anything about Vader being blitzed either. I did'nt make any mention of his barrier even Anti admitted he needed prep for that. I'm only here correcting somethings. I have said anything without backing itup with a source.



The meteor feat was with Black Materia and Sephiroth needed even prep and Jenova's influence with that too.



> EDIT I went back and looked, .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll admit some of the things said back there were extremely stupid though.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Sep 19, 2009)

Can't Sephiroth move things with his mind as well? And force chokes are only useful if the opponent has no defence against it. What's to stop Sephiroth from immobilizing Vader like what he did to the party pre-Bizzaro Sephiroth battle?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2009)

Vader has precog so it's easier said than done.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2009)

> You have it inverted.



Oh TWF. How do you manage to be wrong about everything you say?



That's my fanclub I invented months ago. I can link you to posts of mine blasting Sephiroth that go all the wa back to 2003 as I've been insulting him on pretty much every forum I post on.

Like or dislike has nothing to do with this. It has to do with reasoning.



> Sephiroth is not intangible.



Never said he was. 



> He can be choked,



Which will do nothing as he doesn't need to breathe.



> mind-fucked,



Show me Vader mindfucking anyone to the point of losing a fight. With just telepathy show him winning a fight.



> destroyed with Telekinesis,



Sephiroth's TK stops life-wipers that stop meteors. His wins.



> has no counter for Vader's Precognition,



Which won't do anything. anyway. All his precog is gonna tell him is he's fucked as Sephiroth has way mor epower than him and there's nothing he can do.



> ect...And if you look back at the earlier pages before this thread was necrobumped you'll see Anti is wanking him.



This forum has a visible love affair for Star Wars and are anti-FFVII. If anyone is being wanked it's Vader.



> Throwing up a barrier that Sephiroth needed prep and other powers to use against Vader isn't happening, especially since it won't be here since there's no outside interference allowed and Telekinesis and Telepathy would ignore it anyays.



Like Fury said I conceded the barrier argument but it didn't require any prep or outside power. Zetta theorized that it was made by the Black Materia but there's nothing to support that.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 20, 2009)

1. What the fuck drugs must a person be on to say Vader beats Sephiroth? Vader is peak human with some moderate telekinetic Force powers that are probably strong enough to move a small building. And of course a no-limits fallacy sword that can allegedly cut through anything. Sephiroth on the other hand can basically replicate his Death Star's planet-busting feat a billion-fold by blowing up a star (and consequently, its entire solar system). He casually cuts through massive sections of buildings and hops around hundreds of feet through the air. He also fucking controls the Lifestream at one point. Sephiroth rapes.

2. I don't particularly like either, but because Vader's helmet looks like a dick, I give it to Sephiroth.

3. Vader is definitely more popular. As proof, there are actually people who will say he beats Sephiroth in a fight.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 20, 2009)

Now this thread is complete.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh?

How so?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 20, 2009)

It was a joke about the spam advertisement.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh what nice things they have


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Sep 20, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> This forum has a visible love affair for Star Wars



This about sums up every SW thread. Look, you'll see examples of it here: vervex

Aside from TWF and Nihilus, look at the people debating wars. SW is more popular in OBD (for whatever reason, not many people appear to even be familiar with EU other than hearsay) thus SW wins. I haven't gone through this thread but it's likely the exact same thing.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 20, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Sephiroth's TK stops life-wipers that stop meteors. His wins.



Prove that Sephrioth did that using Telekinesis!

Oh wait, whats that? You can't because its not true!?

Congrats on winning the blowing it out your ass reward!

No Sephrioth did not hold back the life stream with Telekinesis. At the time prior he was strongly tied to the Planet's Lifestream and was preventing the life stream from working properly. He was effectively tainting it as can be illustrated by his life stream particles being red when it's naturally green. Once his he was gone the life stream began to correct itself on it's own and only acted to stop Meteor because of it.  He didn't use Telekinesis  to do it though.


----------



## Luxiano (Sep 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGMObXqgBtI[/YOUTUBE]

Darth Vader vs Sephirot @ 6min of the vid.

Vader stomps.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 20, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Aside from TWF and Nihilus, look at the people debating wars.



I am insulted good sir

Even though I don't debate SW too much anymore because of the bitch-fests that spawn from it

lol at EU being compared to Dragonball GT


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 20, 2009)

You guys call what Starkiller did "peak human"? Plus he was Vader's apprentice. Apparently Vader can do most if not all the things Starkiller can do save for force lightning. I don't see Sephiroth competing with those. Death Star>>>>>Meteor


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Sep 20, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> You guys call what Starkiller did "peak human"? Plus he was Vader's apprentice. Apparently Vader can do most if not all the things Starkiller can do save for force lightning.



Vader isn't even close to Starkiller's level.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Sep 20, 2009)

I recall Starkiller beating Vader pretty badly in the Force Unleashed Novel. And he could have fought the Emperor to a standstill if it wasn't for those blasted Stormtroopers firing at his friends.


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 20, 2009)

Cypher0120 said:


> I recall Starkiller beating Vader pretty badly in the Force Unleashed Novel. And he could have fought the Emperor to a standstill if it wasn't for those blasted Stormtroopers firing at his friends.



Meh, if Darth Vader reach full potential he'll beat Starkiller.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, without the suit. I'm just hyped for the Force Unleashed, special Sith Edition game where you continue the story through the bad end and fight Bobba, Obi-Wan, and Luke.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 21, 2009)

> Prove that Sephrioth did that using Telekinesis!



Fair enough. It was just his iwll. Sephiroth doesn't even need TK...his will alone can stop life-wipers. It's even better. He can just will Vader to explode.



> No Sephrioth did not hold back the life stream with Telekinesis. At the time prior he was strongly tied to the Planet's Lifestream and was preventing the life stream from working properly. He was effectively tainting it as can be illustrated by his life stream particles being red when it's naturally green. Once his he was gone the life stream began to correct itself on it's own and only acted to stop Meteor because of it. He didn't use Telekinesis to do it though.



This has what to do with anything? Sephiroth stopped Holy, end of story.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 21, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> This has what to do with anything? Sephiroth stopped Holy, end of story.



Holy is powered by the Life Stream Corrupting the Life Stream would hold back Holy, but he didn't use telekinesis to hold back Holy like you claimed.


----------



## superbatman86 (Sep 21, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Holy is powered by the Life Stream Corrupting the Life Stream would hold back Holy, but he didn't use telekinesis to hold back Holy like you claimed.


Except you using what he did in AC and not what he did in the game.He only started to corrupt the lifestream when his soul was in it and using jenova cells in people to clog it up.In the game he held it back with is will.


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2009)

^ He's right


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 21, 2009)

superbatman86 said:


> Except you using what he did in AC and not what he did in the game.He only started to corrupt the lifestream when his soul was in it and using jenova cells in people to clog it up.In the game he held it back with is will.



Except your forgetting that Sephiroth had bee at the point of greatest life stream density for years and become deeply infused in it's power. He was already very much a part of the Life Steam even before he was defeated.


----------



## Luxiano (Sep 22, 2009)

Darth Vader was not serious against Starkiller besides Starkiller is filler.


----------



## dannyk531 (Sep 22, 2009)

vader is uncomparible to sephiroth, sephiroth is too powerful


----------



## Luxiano (Sep 22, 2009)

dannyk531 said:


> vader is uncomparible to sephiroth, sephiroth is too powerful



Yeah pls do not compare one of my fav villain Vader with a generic emo fodder with a longkatana...

Let's compare what is comparable , Grahf from Xenogears and Vader for example , both are awesome.


----------



## dannyk531 (Sep 22, 2009)

ur jus a star wars freak, u know nothin bout anythin, vader is far below sephiroth


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2009)

Wait, how is Starkiller filler?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't Starkiller fit in between Revenge of the Sith and A New Hope?

I'm fairly sure he fits in the main canon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 22, 2009)

He did create the Rebel Alliance, after all


----------



## Ulti (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh yeah that is true. There can't be any doubts after that.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Sep 22, 2009)

NexulOkay said:


> Darth Vader was not serious against Starkiller besides Starkiller is filler.



You're about to come under attack from Official Canon.


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> He did create the Rebel Alliance, after all



Palpatine did, and all he really did to begin with is make them openly militant since the rebellion was already being planned since the closing days of the Clone Wars by Mon Mothma, Padme, Bail Organa, and Garm Il Belis.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 23, 2009)

I thought his name was Garm Bel Iblis

Interesting name really. Garm = monster wolf from Norse mythology. Bel = Sumerian title for a god. Iblis = Islamic version of the devil.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

WHat exactly is stopping vader from forcing sephiroth to shove his own sword up his ass?


----------



## Luxiano (Sep 24, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> WHat exactly is stopping vader from forcing sephiroth to shove his own sword up his ass?



Nothing , Vader stomps. 




> Wait, how is Starkiller filler?



He looks like ass and in front of Vader anything is filler and he is not plot relevant , let's rename him Starfiller.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Sep 24, 2009)

I - Hell if I know.

II - Vader

III - Vader by a landslide. Even your grandmother would know who Vader is. Try that with Sephiroth.

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------

